# Questions about Glyfada..



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

Theres a possibility we may be moving to Greece from Singapore due to husbands job offer and there are a few things I'd like to ask so I can research properly...

The office is in Glyfada, I realise this is an expensive area but is it best to stay here and be close to everything? What is the next nearest town/area from here that people live in, so I can compare prices, is it easy to commute? At the moment being in Singapore everything is on our doorstep so don't fancy a long journey to meet hubby after work etc, which we do here a lot.

We have a dog and I have only read negative things about owning a pet in Greece, is it really that bad that you have to muzzle them in case they eat poison left for the stray dogs? Is there anywhere you can take them to give them a good run? Will we have a problem finding an apartment to rent because of our dog?

Is it easy to find somewhere to rent that has a swimming pool?

We go out/eat out a lot, what is the price for an average restaurant/bar for say, dinner, bottle of wine, few beer etc.. so I can get an idea on cost of living. Likewise a weekly shop for a family of 4?

Hubby is going to Greece next week for an interview, is it common to ask for school fees, housing allowance, flights home on top of wages like it is in Singapore or do you incorporate those costs and negotiate a net package?

Thanks for any advice you can give...always best to go prepared with local knowledge! 

Finally, is it a fun place to live for a few years but also good for family life?

Cheers x


----------



## tonky (Oct 3, 2010)

I think you will like it.

It is a swish resort with lots of bars, restaurants and good shops.

There is a good beach where you could walk your dog.

The main highway is a bit hectic and floods a lot in winter.

The trams to the centre are cheap and frequent .

I think you will like it.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

tonky said:


> I think you will like it.
> 
> It is a swish resort with lots of bars, restaurants and good shops.
> 
> ...


....

Tonky, show me (or tell me where it is ) the beach in Glyfada that allows dogs


----------



## tonky (Oct 3, 2010)

I dont know that one but Im sure there is one.

There are lots of places to walk anyway !


----------



## vasgian (Oct 3, 2010)

I totally agree with tonky about Glyfada! It is a really beautiful place!


----------



## sertsgr (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi,

I visit glyfada often b/c my parents have an apt near the area.
Some cheaper options, in terms of living are: Alimos, Agios Dimitrios, and Elliniko. Public transportation is available, however it depends on where your apt will be. 
My sister brought her dog this past summer and she did not have any trouble walking her. There are many people w/ pets in Glyfada. Things have changed for the better.
There are MANY tasty restaurants in glyfada, and of course depending on what you want to eat the price goes up or down. On avg, I think round 70 euros.
It really is a great place to live; but it is pricey. It has many ocean side cafes and clubs, theater, etc. You do feel like you are living in a city though. It is very busy.
I think that you can make it a family place to live.
Hope this helps!
Good luck.
H


----------



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

Think you will find the supermakets expensive! I went to UK and go a trolly load of food for £40. You will be lucky to get a basket full for that price here! Petrol is 1.50E a litre and you will find to insure your car expensive, 250E for 6 months for a 1600cc car
Glyfada is a nice place but no parking only if you get there 6am!


----------



## Mojosing (Oct 1, 2010)

Great advice, thanks people. Been looking at apartment websites for Voula which looks a nice area also. Supermarket shopping does sound expensive then, are there markets where you can buy local fresh produce that is more reasonably priced? Mind you looking forward to cheaper booze....we have to spend about 15/20 euros for a very average bottle of wine in a Singapore supermarket and a bottle of gin is 35 euros!

Seems there are 2 choices for English/international curriculum schools Campion & St Lawrence, anyone know if one is a lot better than the other or are they equally good?

Thanks


----------



## yui333 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well considering that i have lived here in Voula all my life, i can safely say that i know what im talking about

I went to school in St. Lawrence College from Kindergarten all the way to A-levels. It truly is an amazing school and teaches the English syllabus. You will also take GCSEs and A-levels just like in England.

St. Lawrence is probably the best English school here but be warned, it is really expensive. 

Campion i have heard a few things about it, but generally not that great


By the way both Voula and Glyfada are amazing places, and some of the most beautiful areas of Athens. 

So enjoy!!!


----------



## plato-gb (Mar 24, 2011)

there are loads of beaches where you can walk your dog in Glyfada - most down directly from town. You can also go to Kavouri (10 mins drive fm Glyfada going away from Athens) and walk yr dog to your heart's content on the beach. You'll be joined by the local stray dog community so be careful if your dog is aggressive with other dogs.
Re local market, market day is Thursday. All things available from food to clothes to household fabrics, cushions etc.


----------

